# Is my tank overstocked???



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 20 gallon long aquarium with 1 dwarf gourami, 3 Cory cats, a rubberlip an bristle nose pleco, two Mickey Mouse platies, and 5 blood fin tetras. Should I stop here?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

you're overstocked by 3%

a good website for checking things like this is aqadvisor.com


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Just note that Aqadvisor doesn't take into consideration whether your tank has live plants or not. 

Keep up with water changes and you should be fine.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah that's what I dislike about the website but the rest is great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

I think if you have a TON of live plants, I'd add a couple more cories, but if you don't, then i'd stop where you're at.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

you should post a pic lol  but i would stop there you dont want to totally over stalk your tank


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have some amazon sword and some java fern. I'll invest in some more plants once I get paid Friday  what plants do well with not a ton of light?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

my water sprites do well


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Anacharis and anubias are good plants. Floaters like frogbit and salvinia and duckweed are good too. you may also be able to have wisteria.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

Marimo balls and java moss are also good with low light.


----------

